# L'iPod n'est pas que blanc...



## noz (16 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous ! Mon revendeur apple habituel m'a récemment révélé (c'est peut être une old news, je ne sais pas...) que apple projète peut être de faire un ipod limité pour noël, tout noir. J'ai trouvé ça plutôt pas mal, mais quelle ne fut pas ma stupeur quand je suis tombé sur cet ipod ci, http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11024&item=5714209701&rd=1
et sur celui là http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11024&item=5714210031&rd=1
sur ebay... Pensez vous que ce sont vraiment des séries limitées, ou d'habiles petits malins qui s'amusent à repeindre les pods pour les vendre presque le double de leur valeur réelle ?


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ! Mon revendeur apple habituel m'a récemment révélé (c'est peut être une old news, je ne sais pas...) que apple projète peut être de faire un ipod limité pour noël, tout noir. J'ai trouvé ça plutôt pas mal, mais quelle ne fut pas ma stupeur quand je suis tombé sur cet ipod ci, http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11024&item=5714209701&rd=1
> et sur celui là http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11024&item=5714210031&rd=1
> sur ebay... Pensez vous que ce sont vraiment des séries limitées, ou d'habiles petits malins qui s'amusent à repeindre les pods pour les vendre presque le double de leur valeur réelle ?


je suis tombé une fois sur un site de customisation de ipod où il était proposé d'appliquer des peintures pour obtenir des ipods colorés. 
http://www.colorwarepc.com/Default.aspx

ebay, c'est de l'arnaque à ce prix, la modif coutant dans les 49$(d'ailleurs les photos des liens que tu donnes semblent tirées du site au dessus!)...le problème, c'est que cette modif ne semble faisable qu'aux US


----------



## meh' (16 Août 2004)

sincerement je ne le trouve po terrible ac toute ces couleurs... il est tellement bien en blanc que la simplicite lui suiffit amplement... po besoin d'avoir un ipod arc en ciel.. C'est l'esprit ipod sa couleur blanche... la couleur c pour le mini...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Tout a fait d'accord le blanc c'est la classe.


----------



## ederntal (16 Août 2004)

Des ipods nois existent.
Par exemple Jaguar en a offert : Maccentral avec photo 

Après je ne pense pas que ce soit un contrat officiel Apple, mais une bidouille effectués sur des modèles blancs... car sinon ils en auraient parler lors de keynote!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Si on veut coloriser son iPod, ce sont des peintures commes les voitures qu'il faut utiliser ?


----------



## noz (16 Août 2004)

Effectivement, ce sont les mêmes photos... Bon ben c'est clair, c'est de l'arnaque... Ils sont chiés de présenter leur enchère comme une édition limitée, les gens vont s'imaginer que c'est vraiment du collector apple... Alors que c'est vrai, le blanc c'est quand même classe ! (par contre, l'éventuel collector ipod noir pour Noël, ça c'est mon revendeur qui m'en a parlé. Ils vont peut être refaire comme avec jaguar...)


----------



## Marcant (16 Août 2004)

Cela serait mieux de se concentrer sur les écrans de liPod qui se rayent facilement que des couleurs...je reste sur le blanc qui est très joli...


----------



## ederntal (16 Août 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> (par contre, l'éventuel collector ipod noir pour Noël, ça c'est mon revendeur qui m'en a parlé. Ils vont peut être refaire comme avec jaguar...)




Règle numéro 1 : Ne jamais croire les revendeurs!!!


----------



## Balooners (19 Août 2004)

Aux vues des photos, celles ci me semblent truquées mais bon, cela reste mon avis...

il est si facile de modifier une photo et faire croire aux miracles...


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ! Mon revendeur apple habituel m'a récemment révélé (c'est peut être une old news, je ne sais pas...) que apple projète peut être de faire un ipod limité pour noël, tout noir. J'ai trouvé ça plutôt pas mal, mais quelle ne fut pas ma stupeur quand je suis tombé sur cet ipod ci, http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11024&item=5714209701&rd=1
> et sur celui là http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11024&item=5714210031&rd=1
> sur ebay... Pensez vous que ce sont vraiment des séries limitées, ou d'habiles petits malins qui s'amusent à repeindre les pods pour les vendre presque le double de leur valeur réelle ?



Qu'Apple sorte un iPod noir à noël est possible. Selon les spécialistes des tendances le noir fait son grand retour. En effet, la tendance sera que tout ce qui est habituellement blanc deviennent noir (dans la mode, l'électronique, l'électroménagé.. etc.)


----------

